# P2p oil is it easier to convert to p2np or turn into meth



## Castlebar (Sep 16, 2022)

Guys I have a large amount of bmk glicidiate some of which I've converted into p2p oil in your professional opinions would it be easier to convert to p2np or just turn it into meth????


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

I think this is relevant


https://www.thevespiary.org/rhodium/Rhodium/pdf/nef.reaction.review.2004.pdf


----------



## Castlebar

UWe9o12jkied91d said:


> I think this is relevant
> 
> 
> https://www.thevespiary.org/rhodium/Rhodium/pdf/nef.reaction.review.2004.pdf



UWe9o12jkied91dThank you


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

Maybe bayer villager? I may be talking nonsense, maybe an expert can clarify.
There is not much written about the subject that I can find easily.


----------



## Castlebar

UWe9o12jkied91d said:


> Maybe bayer villager? I may be talking nonsense, maybe an expert can clarify.
> There is not much written about the subject that I can find easily.



UWe9o12jkied91dThanks


----------

